# Evolution of My Mongol Warrior - first and second carving



## Ron T (Dec 13, 2015)

In my early carving days I carved wood spirits and native American Indians but I was always looking for something different, something that was distinctly mine. I remembered Yul Brynner acting in a movie as a Mongol warrior. 
First five photos are my 1st try on a short section of tree limb (unknown). It is a so - so depiction of what I remembered. I tried to use it as a stick topper but as you can see I failed. I bored a hole in the bottom of the carving and stuck it on the top end of the stick. What I should have done is put the carving on a tapered block and then attached it to the end of the stick. I guess that's what the learning process is all about. By the way, the movie was Taras Bulba.

The last four photos are of my second Mongol warrior carved on a lemon stick. I received a third place ribbon at the Santa Anita, CA carving contest. I gave this stick to a friend of mine.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Wonderful representation of the warrior Ron.. The challenge of moving from one subject to another is the fun of carving. Some times It seems as though one subject just leads us to the next. I really like the expressions you put in carvings.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Great work , like the ne done on the staff/walking ploe


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Great work! I have never seen lemon.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Definitely prize worthy. Happy coincidence that lemon wood is yellow, I suppose. Is that often available where you live?


----------



## Ron T (Dec 13, 2015)

gdenby said:


> Definitely prize worthy. Happy coincidence that lemon wood is yellow, I suppose. Is that often available where you live?


That is the only lemon would stick I ever had and it was given to me by a good friend of mine and fellow carver. He got it from someone's backyard lemon tree. This stick is what you would call a sucker shoot. They usually grow out of the base of the lemon trees and, because they are secondary growth, they grow very straight instead of curvy like most citrus trees. In fact, old citrus Groves are are really good source for sticks.


----------

